# New bunny advice? She wont stop stomping!



## bhoffman (Dec 20, 2012)

So, I picked up a couple new bunnies last week. I originally went in for one, but the lady ended up having two. Anyways, the one bunny seems to be sick  so I am awaiting for a vet appointment, he is a netherland dwarf bunny, she says about 5 or 6 months old.

OKay so the rabbit I need advice for is a 6 month old lion head doe. When I inquired about her, the lady had said that she is a little timid, but not too much. I took that as: she is a nervous around new people but doesnt take long to feel at home. Thats the way this lady made it sound. So, we have had this girl for a week now. I have her inside as I want her toget used to us being around etc.. well, i cant even walk past her cage without her stomping at me. I figured at first it was her being scared etc, but then after a cuople days I thought maybe she wanted more attention, as I trying not to bug her too much in the first while, wanted to give her space as she adjusts. So, then I tried to pet her and she stomped again and ran..its like when you sit on the couch by her cage, if you even move a little she stomps and then runs around. 

I have never had a rabbit that stomps so much. I have a few mini rex does who stomp if I dont fill up their food dish before the boys' lol. 

If you have any suggestions, please tell me! I was debating whether I should breed her to my lion head buck, but if she has a poor temperment, I wont even think about it.. but if it an issue that we can resolve, maybe I am doign something wrong with her, then I would like to breed her in the future. I have a list of intersted people for lion heads. 

Thanks
Brianne


----------



## LakeCondo (Dec 20, 2012)

Some rabbits just are thumpers, but give in a few more weeks to see if it continues.


----------



## Apebull (Dec 20, 2012)

She could be really cage protective and fixing her would help this but if you're going to breed her then that's not really a option for you. And you say you've only had her for a week so she could simply still be scared and it will take her longer then a friendly bun to get used to people.


----------



## beccasbunny (Dec 20, 2012)

Fixing her wont fix the issue. Just give it some time.
I had a bad thumper too, she would even grunt and shrink back with her ears down trying to bite. It just took me petting her more and praising her while feeding or giving a treat. Handle her while giving treats too. Just always relate your touch and presence to a good thing.
My opinion is you don't know if her temperment is genetic. A rabbits' early experiences can change their whole temperment no matter their genetics. She might had just had a bad experience when she was little.
I would breed her BUT not until your relationship with her has changed and she stops being so stompy around you. When you have kits coming, you want her to trust you and not freak out everytime you want to check on them or what not.


----------



## JBun (Dec 20, 2012)

It just sounds like she's not used to being around people much and is scared. There's a few things you could try. Cover her cage with a towel or something, and just leave the front uncovered. This may make her feel a little safer. Or you could move her cage to a quieter and less active place in your home. Also maybe use a little carrot piece as a treat so she'll start to associate you with good things. I would leave her alone as much as possible until she starts feeling more comfortable with you. I got a new doe this summer and she was the same, but she would grunt at me. I left her alone as much as possible and started using a pinch of oats as a treat. She was a fanatic for oats, so it worked really well. Now she begs for her nose rubs and even lets me hold her for petting 

How's the other rabbit doing? Will he be ok til you get him to the vet?


----------



## bhoffman (Dec 20, 2012)

Thanks for the ideas!! I am going to try placing a blanket over her cage and leave the front open for her. Each time I go to her cage, I will bring a small treat for her, she is like that when I let her out as well. I am not going to give up on here thats for sure. I really want to breed her, but wont until she learns to trust me. I will keep you posted on how things go with her!

Thanks again!
Brianne


----------



## Imbrium (Dec 21, 2012)

my lionhead's a thumper, too... she's very expressive, lol. she always thumps when I go to feed them pellets and she jumps down to the first level of the condo where the food bowl is, as if to say "it's about time, mom!"  sometimes she does it when she jumps out of the condo as I'm going to refill their hay, too. if I didn't know better, sometimes I'd swear she just likes the noise it makes.

there's a good chance that time and patience will settle your girl down some


----------



## MyBabyHasPaws (Dec 21, 2012)

ive noticed that lionheads tend to be a little more finicky and nervous like. I could be wrong, this is just my personal observation.

I would suggest giving her more time. take it really slow with her and see if that gets you anywhere. have you tried giving any treats?


----------



## Shmoo06 (Dec 23, 2012)

My lionhead was also very thumpy when I first got him. He was just so scared and would run if I came near him, let alone touch him. I had him in my bathroom for a while, and I remember sitting in there with him, and if I would just move a little tiny bit he would be off running and thumping. It was a bit ridiculous. lol. Now he hardly thumps at all. It's just random when I'm nowhere near him. lol. He's still extremely cautious and if I put something new in their area, he like crawls up to it and if I accidentally make a noise he'll bolt off(I just experienced this when I wrapped presents). It's so cute. He's finally letting me pet him. It only took several months, a neuter, and a bond. haha.


----------

